# GA16i turbo? Does it exist?



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

GA16i turbo? Does it exist? And where can I get one? Is there a header plate that I can buy and fit on to my engine with only a few adjustments? I've got a 1990 sentra, and am just now getting into aftermarket shopping. I've looked through the threads, and haven't seen anything like this topic, so any info anyone can throw down would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Or should I just break down and buy an old Civic/Integra?

California
1990 Sentra

PS also looking for now exhaust system and a CAI (To hold me over until I can find a turbo) for said sentra.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

there is a kit for the GA16DE, dont see why it wouldnt work if not directly bolt on, but dont take my word for it. do a search man and see what u come up with


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Yes you can use a turbo manifold from a GA16DE like the Hotshots since the flanges are the same with the GA16i. Problem is how to hook up the pipe to the throttle body since the GA16i's are TBI. Oh yeah, if you are upgrading the exhaust you should consider a bigger exhaust pipe diameter like a 2.5" at least if you are seriously planning to boost your B12. And a CAI, DG racing is the only intake available but they closed down. It should be no problem making your own custom intake anyways. You can also buy the Nismo Euro cam for more HP, turbo or NA.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info. But a 2.5 exhaust? I thought 2" would be big enough. I've been looking around and found a few used turbos for cheap. Once I find/fit a GA16DE header, I'm assuming a few minor adjustments to the header flange, and the turbo should bolt right on. I'm wrong, aren't I? Do I even have enough space to fit in a turbo between the engine block and radiator? Or do I have to move parts around to make it fit like a jigsaw puzzle? I'm just rambling now, keep the info coming if you got it. A 2.5" exhaust is now considered.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

im not an expert but im thinking 2 inch exhaust wouldnt be enough for a turbo.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

best 2.5 from cat, 3inch before cat... but a tiny turbo hummm 2.25 should be ok ... but bigger the better ...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> *Thanks for the info. But a 2.5 exhaust? I thought 2" would be big enough. *


 2" will be small even for T25 or similar size turbo, but perfect size for NA GA16i.



> *I've been looking around and found a few used turbos for cheap. *


 If your lucky, you will be able to find one that does not required a rebuilt. I will at least get it check before installing it. Also I dont think you can boost the GA16i more than 5 PSI coz you gonna need a reprogrammed fuel map so you will not lean out and destroy your engine. In addition the single injector of the GA16i is not sufficient to supply the necessary fuel for higher boost.



> *
> Once I find/fit a GA16DE header, I'm assuming a few minor adjustments to the header flange, and the turbo should bolt right on. I'm wrong, aren't I? Do I even have enough space to fit in a turbo between the engine block and radiator? Or do I have to move parts around to make it fit like a jigsaw puzzle?*


 You dont need to adjust anything on the header flange. What you need is a flange for the turbo of your choice to be able to bolt-on to the manifold/header that you are going to fabricate.
I am sure there is space, it might be a little tight especially if you are adding an FMIC. I suggest to search and learn more about turbocharging and get the necessary info before you start your project. Basically, your set-up is pure custom and an experiment since I have only seen (a pic) one GA16i turbo. Good luck.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I second the 3" to the cat and 2.5" to the rear. Turbos do not like back-pressure. Before I had my 'Stang, I had an '02 Jetta 1.8T that was chipped (to 16psi) and the 2.5" Brullen exhaust that I added made a BIG difference over the orignal 2 1/8" stuff.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, what about intake. I want to minimize damage to my engine, so how do I control boost and fuel? Can I just adjust my ECU or do I have to get a fatter injector? Could I install a blow off valve before the TBI or is the wastegate supposed to take care of that? Can't seem to find a GA16DET header, but still looking.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *2" will be small even for T25 or similar size turbo, but perfect size for NA GA16i.
> 
> 
> Also I dont think you can boost the GA16i more than 5 PSI coz you gonna need a reprogrammed fuel map so you will not lean out and destroy your engine. In addition the single injector of the GA16i is not sufficient to supply the necessary fuel for higher boost.
> *


*

Oops, missed that thing about the injectors. So does this mean that 5 PSI is the max I should run without having to reprogram the fuel map, or do I have to reprogram the fuel map one I install the turbo?*


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i run the E15it with the standard ecu and it seem to me that i dont run low on gas ... the afm keep the gas at the nice mixture at 5psi (normal boost)... i wander if i crank the boost if it will stay this way,,,


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> *Oops, missed that thing about the injectors. So does this mean that 5 PSI is the max I should run without having to reprogram the fuel map, or do I have to reprogram the fuel map one I install the turbo? *


 I am suggesting that 5psi should be your max boost with stock ECU and injectors. The only GA16i turbo I have read about and seen in pictures was only boosting at 5psi. Since there is no higher flow rate fuel injector replacement for the GA16i and JWT will not touch our ECU (unless you beg and give them lots of money), you are kinda stuck with low boost. Since I never turboed my GA16i, I dont really know whats going to happen if you boost it higher.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> *OK, what about intake. I want to minimize damage to my engine, so how do I control boost and fuel? Can I just adjust my ECU or do I have to get a fatter injector? Could I install a blow off valve before the TBI or is the wastegate supposed to take care of that? Can't seem to find a GA16DET header, but still looking. *


 Check in the Forced Induction Forum, I believe there is a post that QG18DE turbo manifold also fit the GA16DE/GA16i. The blow off valve(BOV) will release the pressure in the intake plenum so it will not flow back to the compressor and damage it while the wastegate controls boost pressure.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

wont a older turbo pulsar engine fit.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *wont a older turbo pulsar engine fit. *


you mean the turbo manifold? dunno, what kind of engine went into a '90 (or wahtever) Pulsar? I want to keep away from a full engine swap cuz my engine is still in good condition.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmmm, someone welse who want to boost the GA16i. I give ya props, but I plan on having a few extra motors handy. THe GA16i wasn't designed for boost, and since my plans are 200+fwhp, I have a feeling i'm gonna blow a motor. As for injetor, I plan on retrofiting an injector from a MPFI to work. Piggyback fuel management should keep things in check if the boost starts getting too wicked for the motor.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmm, a piggyback fuel management system you say? how much does that cost? (as opposed to ECU reprogram) I don't plan on getting more than 140 whp at this time, but I'd like to keep my options open. I haven't looked for a fuel system manager, just bigger injector and fuel pump.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.bgsoflex.com/megasquirt.html
that isn't piggyback, it's fully standalone and is cheap.


----------



## 90sentrasleeper (Nov 10, 2015)

Galimba1 said:


> GA16i turbo? Does it exist? And where can I get one? Is there a header plate that I can buy and fit on to my engine with only a few adjustments? I've got a 1990 sentra, and am just now getting into aftermarket shopping. I've looked through the threads, and haven't seen anything like this topic, so any info anyone can throw down would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Or should I just break down and buy an old Civic/Integra?
> 
> California
> 1990 Sentra
> ...


i currently just obtained a 90 sentra myself and succesfully installed a cold air inake, i work at an auto performance parts warehouse in colorado springs...i even have my intake temps monitored with a nice prosport gauge and im getting just a few degrees above ambient air at any given time...

i left the stock "box" that houses the air filter and removed the plastic tubing and with a few parts like a 2.5 inch 45 degree silicone angle...an 8inch section of 2.5 straight aluminum piping and a 1 ft 45 degree bend pipe...all coupled together with a silicone 90 elbow on the end to pull air from inside of the drivers side fender thru that hole your wires come thru....works like a charm....email me if your looking to find tubing and parts, i can get you a good discount from my work

[email protected]


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

90sentrasleeper said:


> i left the stock "box" that houses the air filter and removed the plastic tubing and with a few parts like a 2.5 inch 45 degree silicone angle...an 8inch section of 2.5 straight aluminum piping and a 1 ft 45 degree bend pipe...all coupled together with a silicone 90 elbow on the end to pull air from inside of the drivers side fender thru that hole your wires come thru....works like a charm....email me if your looking to find tubing and parts, i can get you a good discount from my work
> 
> [email protected]


Smart move, leaving the stock box and pulling the air through the fender.
I like It! Got any pics?


----------



## 90sentrasleeper (Nov 10, 2015)

*Have pics...*

I do have pics...but im new to the forum so downloading a pic is new too me...soon as I find oit how I will post a pic of my sweet CAI


----------

